# Wiki & TUG



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2009)

I thought the Wiki question deserved it's own thread.



GregGH said:


> and my last - why doesn't TUG embrace WIKI's ?? ( eg wikipedia )
> 
> Greg





TUGBrian said:


> this one is an easy answer, because the last thing I want to do is add yet ANOTHER login and password for TUGGERS.
> 
> if we can come up with a way to incoroprate it into the member only system, we can go that route.
> 
> Sadly thats all custom stuff though.





GregGH said:


> But just imagine the data we could build for each resort and each system -- maybe next year ...
> 
> Wiki's can assemble a lot of great info that is otherwise scattered in the message board
> 
> Greg





philemer said:


> Wiki's are good for a lot of things but timeshare info too fluid. Too much change/variation. Once you figure something out it changes. Example: I own a So. African week that used to be a great trader but now it SUCKS!  Maybe next year it will change. We have to stay nimble.





GregGH said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't want to hijack the thread to just Wiki -- but ...
> 
> ...





AwayWeGo said:


> Shux, why not ?
> 
> I mean, topic hijacking is traditional here at TUG-BBS.  I do it all the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill4728 (May 29, 2009)

In many ways I like Wiki . 

BUT they can get hi jacked like any other internet posting. 

The one on Wikipedia on Timeshares is a mess because people in the TS industry keep coming in a edit out any dicussion of the problems of TS and way to avoid getting ripped off my TS sellers & resellers.


----------

